
Why Haskell for Semantic? - revskill
https://github.com/github/semantic/blob/master/docs/why-haskell.md
======
mark_l_watson
Good pros and cons for Haskell. I really like Haskell but I frequently find
myself reaching for Common Lisp instead. I have about 37 years experience
using Common Lisp professionally and just a few years of more casual Haskell
use, so I am not a good datapoint for comparing the languages.

Semantic is a cool project.

